# New overnight bags for Dugan and Brady



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My Dh thinks I am nuts, but I couldn't resist these overnight bags to pack the boys things when we travel for a night or two with them, or when they stay with their breeder for a night or two if we are away. How cute are these:biggrin1:

Here is the link if anyone wants to check them out. http://www.personalcreations.com/pet...3-417-417.html. I bought 3 of them (I had to get one for Mom's hav Bacca too) and with shipping and everything it was under $50 for all three. If you do order,use coupon code Ebooks8 for 20% off.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you. You absolutely needed those. They're adorable. I would have bought them if I saw them as well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I love, love, love them. Where did you get them? Smarty has to travel with a make shift black bag that my DH thinks is crazy. I want one for her.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Karen,
They came out nice! I like them a lot.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is the link. http://www.personalcreations.com/pet_pouch_overnight_bag-product-65742-3-417-417.html. I bought 3 of them (I had to get one for Mom's hav Bacca too) and with shipping and everything it was under $50 for all three. If you do order,use coupon code Ebooks8 for 20% off. I loved them and had to have them. They are not very big for long trips, but good for short trips or outings.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just ordered Smarty's. Thanks for the infor, we will love it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, Sandi you are quick. They are so cute. I can't wait to use them!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, we just have to have those. Too cute!
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen, they are very cute. Now we need pictures of Brady and Dugan with their signature luggage. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have a tote bag with Scooter's name on it but now I need one big enough to fit both names on! I'd like to have one bag that can hold all their stuff. No luck so far. My vet cracked up the first time she saw the bag with his name, they thought I was nuts. But now I bring them food and they don't tease me so much!!! LOL

LOVE the bags Karen, they're great!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Karen...they are soooo adorable, cannot wait to torture DH & DS with those!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, you are too muchound:ound:
Well I hope to see them trotting in to my back yard with their overnight bags on their backs at the playdate!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable- they are ready for summer playdates! Those bags would be nice to leave in the car with the emergency stash as well.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen, those bags are adorable and very stylish!
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute, Karen! Tori just may have to get one, but I'm not so sure she'll like giving up her ME "_Princess of Quite A Lot_" tote bag we currently use :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Very cute, Karen! Tori just may have to get one, but I'm not so sure she'll like giving up her ME "_Princess of Quite A Lot_" tote bag we currently use :biggrin1:


ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are super cute Karen. I love them! I want to see your cuties with their "luggage" as well!:becky:hoto:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Those are great!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Great bags. I'm going to check them out. Not that we travel much but hey here's hoping. LOL


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Karen for the Pet Pouch bags website..really really cute..they will come in handy even for daytrips. I ordered one for the three kids and personalized it "Furboy's"..we are all a bit crazy when it comes to our kids..love to personalize their stuff!! I even enjoyed the website for other neat ideas for gifts..Thanks again..Trish


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute! I need something just to go for a ride in the car! I need to check out the link...was wondering about colors available.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Found the link. Was wondering .... what are you able to put into the bag?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

The bag is not very big, but it fits toys, food, a few bowls, etc. Certainly for a long trip, I will need to bring more. It only comes in the one color. For the money, I thought it was really cute.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I LOVE them, Karen. Great idea!!


----------

